# How to resize CM9a2 partition size?



## Frankgg (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello all,

I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of information on how to rezise the Cyanogenmod partition on my Touchpad? I have a 32GB touchpad and would like to increase the partition from 2GB to 4GB to allow for more room for apps.

Any info will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## KevlarGibs (Aug 22, 2011)

there is a sticky at the top of this forum. 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13277-CM7:-Fixes-for-SDCARD-issues
I know it says CM7, but it worked fine on CM9 for me.. YMMV.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Frankgg said:


> there is a sticky at the top of this forum.
> http://rootzwiki.com...r-SDCARD-issues
> I know it says CM7, but it worked fine on CM9 for me.. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


One thing not mentioned in that pinned thread that I have found out from experience using the memory upgrade, if you try it and get the failed message, don't waste your time with the other stuff recommended there. Make a nandroid backup, run ACMEUnstaller, reinstall moboot and CWM via ACMEInstaller, and your current rom via CWM. Boot to CM just to verify a good install. Check storage in settings, you will see 1.5 GB of internal space. Go back to CWM and flash the memory upgrade. You should get a Success message. Reboot immediately back to CM and check storage again and you will see 3.5 GB of internal storage. You must reboot after running the upgrade or it will not work. Now go back to CWM and restore the nandroid backup you made. Enjoy


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

As well as what the 2 people above said, you can also go to settings/apps/on SD card and move apps to the SD card storage instead of changing the partition size.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

silentmage said:


> As well as what the 2 people above said, you can also go to settings/apps/on SD card and move apps to the SD card storage instead of changing the partition size.


Have you read the pinned thread? The whole idea of resizing the internal storage is to avoid the issues that are created by moving apps to the SD card.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Have you read the pinned thread? The whole idea of resizing the internal storage is to avoid the issues that are created by moving apps to the SD card.


Nope, didn't read the pinned thread. I have a ton of apps on the sd card and have yet to have issues.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

silentmage said:


> Nope, didn't read the pinned thread. I have a ton of apps on the sd card and have yet to have issues.


You will. Try reading the thread so you will know what to do when it happens.


----------

